# Aupick hits 2000 !



## Yang

It's always a delight to read Aupick's posts, written in a witty, precise way with interesting examples that truly make you chuckle.

Here is just one of my favorites:
- While I was cutting the grass, a thief crept into my house and stole my Oxford English dictionary. 
- While I believe the thief's intentions were admirable, I'm annoyed that I've got to go and buy another copy myself. 

Thank you, Aupick, for your witty words.  

----
While I am typing this congrats, Aupick actually hit 1999. But that's O.K. Just needs one more, then there will be 2000 witty posts. And more from 2000 onwards!


----------



## anangelaway

_ Merci et félicitations *Aupick*!  _

_Petit cadeau pour toi._

*Surprise!*​


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Aupick!

Your posts are always good to read, and to think about.

 

Congratulations!
Cuchu
​


----------



## Agnès E.

Un doute, une question ? Tout ceci se dissipe dès qu'apparaît Aupick.
Deux millions de bravos, chacun de vos postes en valant mille.


----------



## zaby

Bravo pour ces 2000 messages,

Je suis déjà impatiente de lire les 2000 prochains

  ​


----------



## charlie2

On the basis of Yang's post, I think I should visit the English forum more.
As for the French-English forum, I vote for this. I could translate it, but so much would be lost. (_Je ne voudrais pas que tu m'en veuilles (en justice) pour le déformer._)
Thank you.


----------



## DearPrudence

Sorry I'm late, but I was impatient you hit 2000 to tell you *thank you* for your precious help, your brilliant answers and your humour, the French-English forum would not be the same without you. Some silly people admire the Beatles or cartoon characters, personally, I admire you even more.
So congratulations but above all, *thanks a lot*!!!

(And sorry I have no present but the only thing I can do with my computer is to go onto this forum)


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS AUPICK!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## *Cowgirl*

_*Congrats!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## nichec

They are usually short and simple, yet they are always full of wisdom and helpful messages, and they are even poetic sometimes.....they are your 2000 posts. It's an unique experience to share English-only and French-English Forum with you, Aupick ( though I often wonder how come you've never visited Cultural Discussion Forum )

Allow me to say thank you and congratulations to one of our strongest (in my opinion), I truly wish there are more to come 

Nicole


----------



## la reine victoria

*If foreros were cars*

*You're the one I'd pick*
** 
*A U P I C K*
**********​ 

* !Congratulations!  *​ 

*Pray accept a royal tribute*​ 



Thank you.​ 


LRV​


----------



## geve

J'ai appris hier une expression qui me paraît parfaitement adaptée à la situation : je la dédie donc, ici, Au pick de la Mirandole !
J'espère qu'on se croisera plus souvent dans les milliers à venir, car c'est toujours un plaisir. 
Félicitations et merci !


----------



## la grive solitaire

*Félicitations*, Aupick!  You're a treasure. ​


----------



## Isotta

Merci ! Pour toi, et pour toi.


----------



## Musique

Thank you Aupick for 2,000 fine contributions to WR!

Musique


----------



## Aupick

Well thank you everyone for your kind words!  You're all too kind!  

I would especially like to thank... everyone, for making this forum such a great place, where I can learn so much and have so much fun at the same time. I don't make it to the Congrats page nearly often enough, but truly appreciate everyone's contributions to the forums.  

PS: The culture forum, too?! I've got to work _some_ time!


----------



## Kelly B

Best wishes and thanks - you set a very fine example indeed.


----------



## LV4-26

Bravo au plus francophone de nos anglophones.


----------



## panjandrum

Wow - Aupick.
What can I say?
There is something immensely reassuring about seeing that Aupick has responded.  I know that there's another profoundly helpful comment on the thread.
Accurate, incisive, economical and entertaining - all in the same package.

 *An Aupick post is a Quality Post*


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations, Aupick!  Welcome to the 21st-century mark!


----------



## maxiogee

Aupick - a model a newbie such as I can aspire to emulate.


----------



## Outsider

*Mes félicitations, Aupick !*


----------

